# 06, 07 orca



## gdog (Aug 4, 2006)

seeing the new 07 black and white orca photos have caused me much problem. Had a great deal worked out with my LBS--$3450 for the ultegra package on a 2006 model. Was just about ready to pull the trigger when i see the 07 frame. I love it.

LBS says will do same ultegra package on 07 frame (same components as 06 package) for $3900. Basically, $450 for the new frame. The 07 looks beefier and i like the colors better. Any suggestions or ideas?


:idea:


----------



## quickKarl (Dec 25, 2004)

Get the new one or you'll be kicking yourself later.. wish i could upgrade for 450.00
will wait for red..

karl


----------



## gdog (Aug 4, 2006)

i have decided to upgrade and go for the 2007 frame i want. It will be september before i can get it though. I appreciate the input. I hope i can wait that long. I am not sure when the red is coming out. My LBS said the same thing as this forum....black and white first with other colors to follow at later time.


----------



## airman6997 (Aug 3, 2006)

the 06's are hot but i have to say, i almost drowned in my own saliva when i saw the 07's. im gonna wait. and i have to belive that the new orca is gonna be stiffer than the 06. not that the 06 was a rubber band. and i think the cost increase is fair.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

*New Orca '07, not as comfortable*

Per the Orbea rep, the new Orca won't as "comfortable" as the Orca '06. If you want the new Orca to be your long ride, long-haul bike I'd ride test it first. The '07 model will be much stiffer for sure.
I guess, a good test ride is mandatory. At least for me. A drool bike nonetheless!

Corsaire


----------

